# N.C.C. when he's bored



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

What you guys think im sitting in class BORED!! lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nikos, I love them all. The Iceman one is my favorite, its sick but I think you left a piece of the original background on the right ear.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Nikos, I love them all. The Iceman one is my favorite, its sick but I think you left a piece of the original background on the right ear.


Yea i noticed it at the end of the sig lol


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Haha, you are pretty beast at GFX I must say. I do need a bit of practice myself. But all of these, and all of the one's that I have seen you make all have the same coloring. You ever think about switching it up?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I missed this thread.

Great job, nice work.


----------

